# Purple Stains Comments and Questions



## lazersteve (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's where you can comment on my Removing Purple Stains video.

The video is located here:

Removing Purple Stains

*As an added precaution I recommend a baking soda wash of the treated area when the stains are removed. *

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

Strange new things. When I use FF direct, the video only says "ready" and doesn't buffer. When I use IE Tab on FF or IE6 direct, the video doesn't show up on the list of videos, although the rest of the videos are there. There's just a blank spot.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 6, 2007)

GSP,

It's working fine for me. Maybe FF has a cached copy of the web page before the update?

Let me know.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

It doesn't show on IE6 either.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 6, 2007)

I just watched it. WinXP FF2.

Do the others with the Apple icon work? How about the ones without the Apple Icon?

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

I rebooted my computer. I have W2K.

I tried several in each category, with IETab in FF, and they all worked. Still, the purple stain vid does not exist in either IETab or the IE6 browser. It exists on regular FF but, of course, it won't play.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 6, 2007)

GSP,

Try clearing your history and temporary internet files in IE6. Tools-->Internet Options-->General Tab, Click Delete Files, then Clear History. This will flush your cache of web pages and history on the address bar, but should fix the problem. I've watched the video three times since we have been discussing this issue.

Then try the video in IE first.


Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

Success!! Worked in IETab and IE6. Thanks a lot.

Also, when I was trying it before, the I Agree link was grayed out although the link still worked. Now it's blue.

BTW, I used to use bleach to get the stain off my hands (sort of). I was thinking that bleach plus vinegar might also work on the tabletop stains. Might get a little Cl2 gas though


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 6, 2007)

GSP,

Now that you mention it, I guess any method that will dissolve gold will remove the stains! 

HCl-Clorox may have been a better choice from a safety point of view. I've cleaned the bathroom counter top, now I'll try the HCl-Cl combo on the bar upstairs! :lol: 

It's strange how something that's right under my nose doesn't occur to me for so long and then, WHAM!, my eyes are opened to the seemingly obvious! 8) 

Steve

P.S. In the Silver Cell thread I asked you a question out of curiosity, did you miss that one?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry, Steve, I guess I did miss it. Here's your question:



> On the subject of dropping silver from silver sulfate: Have you tried powdered/granular zinc metal. If so what was the outcome? If not, what do you think of this as a possible percipitant for the dissolved silver in the cell?



I've never tried it. In fact, I've never worked with silver in the sulfuric cell. I would think you might contaminate the cell, if the zinc is soluble in the strong sulfuric. If it works anything like nickel, it would make the cell stop working. It would most probably work if the sulfuric were diluted but, in that case, a lot of the silver drops as Ag2SO4 during the dilution. The solubility of Ag2SO4 in water is only 5.7 grams per liter. It is probably a little more soluble in weak sulfuric. It is very soluble in strong sulfuric.

I think there's an old mining method for diluting it and cementing it out on iron, but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 6, 2007)

Be careful about bleaching the surface itself. You would really be in trouble then.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the stain video Steve. Sure that I have some bad stains also, and never thought to use what disolves it in the 1st place. Not sure if mine are from gold or silver though. Guess I'll know when I try it.

Also. How are you processing your "clean up" filters? Do you just add them to the solution, or burn them 1st?

The concern I have is that if I burn them, some of the gold might be lost in any smoke or debri that comes off.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm still collecting filters. I have almost 5 / 1 gallon ziploks stuffed full currently.

Harold recommends incinerating them in a SS frying pan.

Here's one of his posts on the subject:

Burning Filters

If you read thru the thread you'll learn a lot about dealing with filters.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2007)

PhillipJ said:


> The concern I have is that if I burn them, some of the gold might be lost in any smoke or debri that comes off.



That's a legitimate concern, and is a part of the reason why I suggest a filtered fume hood. The loss is, otherwise, unavoidable unless you process without incineration. My choice was to always incinerate. The benefits outweigh the negatives by a large margin. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> Be careful about bleaching the surface itself. You would really be in trouble then.



Yep! 

One thing that works well, but isn't exactly a great idea, is sodium or potassium cyanide. It's commonly used in very dilute .01/.02%) solution to recover gold and silver, and will readily dissolve the stains left by each of them, rarely damaging the surfaces on which one finds the stains. I used that procedure on occasion, but my lab soon became a collection of purple and brown stains that I learned to live with. 

The reason to avoid the process is obvious. It's poisonous!  

Harold


----------



## postmako (Jul 7, 2007)

What kind of gloves are you using? Where can you get them and how much are they? Maybe we need a new thread just on safety equipment?
Thanks,
Kory


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 7, 2007)

There already is a Safety category.
It even has a gloves thread also.


----------

